# PC Sales Have Steepest Decline On Record



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

*PC Sales Have Steepest Decline On Record*

"_*Total worldwide PC sales fell 14 percent to 76.3 million units in the first quarter, IDC said on Wednesday, exceeding its forecast of a 7.7 percent drop. It was the fourth consecutive quarter of year-on-year declines.

Microsoft's new Windows 8 actually deterred potential PC buyers...*_"


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's been heading that way since 'computers in the hand' have come along. Smartphones and tablets and such...It's why Apple was the biggest corporation for a while...


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

On another note: Look at the Energy Savings....Trade 300W to 600W Power Supplies for 5V DC....(Probably could cool down things, eh?  )


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

more on this.....

http://blog.chron.com/techblog/2013/04/why-arent-people-buying-new-pcs-because-they-dont-have-to/


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

And yet another point of view...

Who's killing the PC? Blame the cloud


----------

